# Finally Signed Up



## hauntedportraits (Mar 15, 2005)

Been lurking here for a while but finally took the time to sign up.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for signing up! I know it's been dead around these parts since after Halloween passed, but I plan on livening things up a bit with the coming of spring. Winter just kind of gets me down and I tend to immerse myself in video games for the cold months.

This is kind of creepy... I was browsing your site this morning at work and now you popped up here.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome! I'm Pete, and I rule.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it!


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Welcome to the board


----------

